# Sprüche von Frauen



## Krone1 (3 Mai 2013)

Diese Schuhe haben "Mama" zu mir gesagt! 
Wenn die Polizei sagt "Papiere" und ich sag "Schere"..hab ich dann gewonnen? 
Wer Männer versteht, kann auch durch Null teilen! 
Auf'm Tisch steht 'ne Packung "Leck mich am Arsch". Bedien' dich! 
Sieht irgendwie billig aus,aber passt zu dir! 
Liebling, wo steht mein Essen? Im Kochbuch auf Seite 12!
Ich lese keine Anleitungen, ich drücke Knöpfe bis es klappt.


----------



## UTux (3 Mai 2013)

Herrlich... wie bei mir Zuhause.:devil:


----------



## General (4 Mai 2013)

:thumbup: genial


----------



## Krone1 (4 Mai 2013)

Es ist Frühling. Die Vögel tun's. Die Bienen tun's. Die Schmetterlinge tun's. Ich möchte auch - aber ich kann nicht fliegen. 

Mein Schienbein hilft mir im Dunkeln Möbel zu finden. 

Schuhe sind halt Rudeltiere!

Auf Ex! Neeeee, auf den trinken wir nicht! 

Kalorien sind kleine Tiere die nachts die Kleidung enger nähen.


----------



## Max100 (4 Mai 2013)

:dancing:happy010


----------



## Punisher (4 Mai 2013)

hab ich schon mal gehört


----------



## Paschal91 (4 Mai 2013)

Geeeeeil :d :d :d :d


----------

